# DIY indoor Cat Garden



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

DIY Indoor Cat Garden Tutorial - The Anti-June Cleaver


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely - but they look largely like culinary herbs - a bit more of a mix would be even better.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pad! I don't get the June Cleaver reference, though...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I dont either get the June Cleaver reference either. But thought the cat garden was cool.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

June Cleaver was the mom on the "Leave it to Beaver" TV show back in the 60s. Mrs. Cleaver was pretty much the essence of Good American Housewife. She cooks, cleans, does all the housework, and her interests are things like needlepoint, cake decorating, and attending weddings and school plays.

Kind of the "essence" of what was seen as the "perfect wife and mother" figure of that time period :} I'm sure some women of today would freak out and totally hate that stereotype, hence the blog being titled "anti-June Cleaver", but that's how things were in that time period and I don't see the point of bashing on an old stereotype, but I'm guessing the blog writer identifies herself as being everything June Cleaver was not XD


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Everytime I give my cats cat grass or vegetation they pig out and then I find vomit couple hours later or less with no hairball just green leaves..

This stops me from leaving out what I grow for them, is this normal? Eat green stuff then puke, I know it promotes that but do I really want it happening everytime they gorge on it. 

They get real excited when I give them a tray of cat green vegetation..I dont get excited cleaning up PukE


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

Lovely very pretty, kitty seems very interested in the rosemary!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I've got catnip and oatgrass in a big pot in the living room. Unfortunately, the catnip, being a typical thuggish mint, overpowers the grass after a while, so I have to keep replanting it.


----------



## Billie116 (Jun 2, 2016)

I had this trouble too, so I put them in separate pots and stacked them. The bottom pot was larger, and I put the grass in that one. The smaller pot was put in the center of the grass, and the catnip was in that one. To secure the smaller pot I attached the same pot upside down to it, and buried that under the grass. Inside that upside down pot I also added some rocks to keep it all weighted to my cats wouldn't knock it all over :wink:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah, June Cleaver! My memory...

It really looks like something nice to put in. Is that your kitty in the pic?


----------



## jcjakins (Mar 24, 2013)

Very interesting. I don't know much about this and am just learning now. We have a hole in our cat condo for a food dish but we found a pot that fits and have cat grass in it during the winter. 

I planted catnip recently in it's own pot and it is getting big. I know of course how to dry it but do cats just eat the fresh catnip in a pot? I haven't exposed them to the plant yet.


----------

